# HTTP 1.0/Proxy Gzip Documents Question

## dman777

The place(my work) that I am using the internet at using a squid proxy. The HTTP return header shows HTTP 1.00. I have a couple of questions, please:

1) To confirm....this proxy is using the outdated HTTP 1.0?

2) If this proxy is using the HTTP 1.0 header...why is it able to recieve gzip files and decompress them? I read where this couldn't be done with HTTP 1.0. 

3) My personal webserver(at home) serves gzip documents and would not work with this proxy because of the old header. I had to use the gzip_vary on so it would serve non gzip versions of the documents. Why was the proxy able to receive the google gziped files and not mine with the HTTP1.0 header?

http://www.google.com/xjs/_/js/s/s,st,anim,jsa,c,sb,hv,wta,cr,cdos,pj,tbpr,tbui,spp,rsn,ob,mb,lc,du,ada,amcl,klc,kat,hss,bihu,ifl,kp,lu,m,rtis,shb,tng,hsm,j,p,pcc,csi/rt=j/ver=-iTh_OCiTp4.en_US./d=1/rs=AItRSTMRmDKXKvVtNQEqihkabr6hyYPNZg

GET /xjs/_/js/s/s,st,anim,jsa,c,sb,hv,wta,cr,cdos,pj,tbpr,tbui,spp,rsn,ob,mb,lc,du,ada,amcl,klc,kat,hss,bihu,ifl,kp,lu,m,rtis,shb,tng,hsm,j,p,pcc,csi/rt=j/ver=-iTh_OCiTp4.en_US./d=1/rs=AItRSTMRmDKXKvVtNQEqihkabr6hyYPNZg HTTP/1.1

Host: www.google.com

User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 5.1; rv:14.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/14.0.1

Accept: */*

Accept-Language: en-us,en;q=0.5

Accept-Encoding: gzip, deflate

Proxy-Connection: keep-alive

Referer: http://www.google.com/

Cookie: NID=63=N9iO7JciiZcn94BtTx7tOWnC-_hMHDL9Pfc-B6_PnXeDqONBfESPuF30HYZmHuj09NU_wZM3MrIzikNLyfGy8U56nUfa9EjASEqStk3NgWH20MQqWgzbRsfkQjltbGyqDv-q9-ED0RjHodIKAbWWanCi; PREF=ID=048dbd98e9a22370:U=2787d20ba6360353:FF=0:LD=en:TM=1343267058:LM=1343389994:GM=1:S=jvRrD9pU-97tsM5C

Pragma: no-cache

Cache-Control: no-cache

HTTP/1.0 200 OK

Vary: Accept-Encoding

Content-Encoding: gzip

Content-Type: text/javascript; charset=UTF-8

Last-Modified: Tue, 14 Aug 2012 00:47:54 GMT

Date: Fri, 17 Aug 2012 00:38:28 GMT

Expires: Sat, 17 Aug 2013 00:38:28 GMT

X-Content-Type-Options: nosniff

Server: sffe

Content-Length: 159476

X-XSS-Protection: 1; mode=block

Cache-Control: public, max-age=31536000

Age: 265584

X-Cache: MISS from xxxx.xxx.com

X-Cache-Lookup: HIT from xxxx.xxx.com:7587

Via: 1.0 xxxx.xxx.com (squid/3.1.10)

Connection: keep-alive

----------

